# Does anyone make 2 lane continuous rail tracks??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

All of the builders seem to build four lanes and up. I dont have the room for four lanes, I am considering buying a track like the Max Trax or Bowmans. I want a high quality two lane 11'x 4.5 ' to run magnet cars. but can't find a builder. Any tips?? Thanks guys. mj


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

No one makes 2 laners that I know of unless they are simply making it for themselves. It takes quite a bit of time and effort to make these so I think most of the manufacturers feel if they are going to the trouble, they will make them a 4 laner.

As for your layout size.... that is plenty of room for 4 lanes, my track is 4.5 x 12.5 and it holds 4 lanes perfectly, I don't know that the extra foot would make too much of a difference. I wanted a 14 footer, but only had room for 12.5 and I am really happy with mine.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I built a four laner on a 7.5' x 5.5' table. Probably the key to getting 4 lanes is having enough width. Length can give you longer straights, but it is the width that gives you the room to make each turn 6" wide.

I Gotta get the camera hooked up and take a picture.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

The two main reasons i want to do two lanes is 1-i rarely have more then one or two people over racing and 2-i can build a track with more lane footage in two lanes. 3-And i want room to landscape...... thats three. 11.5x 4.5 is the limit i can do in my livingroom with out taking out a wall. My landlord thinks the track is cool....... taking out walls is out! mj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

As for your layout size.... that is plenty of room for 4 lanes said:


> Marty nice track. I've seen it on this board before. I was thinking of buying a "Bowman Championship" type track. I built a 2 lane Tomy version. Could i ask what it cost for just the layout on the table? Did it come wired?? mj


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I've built a 2 lane test track, if you've got time and two hands, you can visit my site and try for yourself:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Cheers!!

Richard


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

MJ, drop me a line and i'll give you teh specifics if you like.

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'city, if you contact Wizzard HO they would likely build you one since they will build to order based on drawings. Personally, if I was in a rental situation and wanted a nice 2-laner I'd stick with plastic sectional track like Tomy for now and wait until sometime down the road when you have a basement or other space to lay out the major coin for a custom routed track. If you take some care with the sound deadening, joint fitments, and borders on a Tomy based layout I think you'll be very satisfied with the performance and end result.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The two main reasons i want to do two lanes is 1-i rarely have more then one or two people over racing and 2-i can build a track with more lane footage in two lanes. mj


 Always remember that putting in only one crossover per pair of lanes will turn a four laner into a two laner.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> 'if I was in a rental situation and wanted a nice 2-laner I'd stick with plastic sectional track like Tomy .


I agree, I have a nice Tomy based 2 laner now, and i like it alot. I would give it 95 for asthetics and 75/80 for smoothness etc. But i want to research a continuous rail. If i can get more within a price point i can afford i want to consider it.
I live in San Francisco probably the toughest rental market in the US (along with NYC). I am blessed with a rent control apartment. Along with major construction.......... moving is not an option. I'd pay double for less!! I spent Christmas at my sisters' in Atlanta, I almost cried looking at her basement (huge) Maybe i'll move to the south or the midwest......... mj


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Did Brad Bowman stop making 2 rail tracks? One example is posted here:

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showpost.php?p=177112&postcount=155

That track actually looks to be close to the space you have. I would think if you want to pay, anything can be built.

Dominic


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats what im talking about. It isn't C/R, it is sectional but really sweet!! thx mj


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

When Brad's site comes back up in a couple of days you will get to see his latest - and it's two lanes - 
www.bradstracks.com


----------

